# 2020 California Energy Code



## ICE (Aug 28, 2019)

is going to be a bitter pill.  For example, residential range hoods must be HERS inspected in the field. {150.0(o)2B}  That is with remodels, additions and new dwellings.

A PV system is required for all single family and multifamily buildings.  {150.1(c)14}


----------



## conarb (Aug 28, 2019)

ICE said:


> is going to be a bitter pill.  For example, residential range hoods must be HERS inspected in the field. {150.0(o)2B}  That is with remodels, additions and new dwellings.
> 
> A PV system is required for all single family and multifamily buildings.  {150.1(c)14}



Tiger you Gestapo better start arming yourselves, as if the 1.6 gallon toilets that you have to brush after every use, the 1.8  gallon per minute showers that barely make you wet aren't enough, I retired so I don't have to deal with redistribution/Communism, when people ask I tell them to try to get a young contractor to do their jobs without permits.Some people are starting to call for another Civil War and I think they are right, no decent human being would enforce such tyrannical regulations.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 30, 2019)

ICE said:


> is going to be a bitter pill.  For example, residential range hoods must be HERS inspected in the field. {150.0(o)2B}  That is with remodels, additions and new dwellings.
> A PV system is required for all single family and multifamily buildings.  {150.1(c)14}



Residential (new ground up construction that has three habitable stories or less from grade):​1. The installation of solar photovoltaics will become mandatory. Square footage of the homes/units and number of bedrooms will help determine system sizing. For example, a 2,000 sq. ft. home in Los Angeles will require approximately 2.8 kW of solar PV and a 30-unit apartment building in Oakland will require approximately 30 kW. There are a few exemptions, such as buildings with minimal roof space due to a narrow envelope, zero lot area, or if there are tall buildings or other obstructions like protected tress blocking solar production.

2. New HERS (Home Energy Rating System) testing for:
a. Kitchen exhaust hood ventilation test, which must provide 100CFM at 3.0 Sones
b. Blower door test if utilizing a continuously running exhaust fan per Section 150.0(o)1E,
c. Quality insulation installation (QII) will be Prescriptively required.
d. HVAC systems will need to be designed closer to ACCA Manual J, D, & S which means duct sizing may increase, return air sizing may increase, and equipment sizing may decrease. There will need to be enough plenum space to ensure ducts are not smashed or pinched. Filter ratings will increase to MERV 13​
3. Domestic hot water solar preheat will become Prescriptively required:
a. 20% net solar fraction in Climate Zones 1-9,
b. 35% net solar fraction in Climate Zones 10-16.​
Non-Residential (Includes new multi-family four stories or more from grade)
1. Interior windows and doors leading to unconditioned space will have minimum Prescriptive U Factors.
2. Demand controlled ventilation (DCV): CO2 monitors will help control outside airflow.
3. The Prescriptive requirement for domestic solar hot water is being removed. Projects that install such systems will receive a major ***** to whole building performance.

You can read more detail on the CEC website:
https://www.energy.ca.gov/programs-...ncy-standards/2019-building-energy-efficiency


----------



## conarb (Aug 30, 2019)

This with all the fires on WalMart and Amazon:



> It was just about a week and a half ago that we reported on *Walmart *suing Tesla for defective solar panels that it alleges caused fires at seven of its locations. A few days later, *Amazon *joined the fray. The retail giant also claimed that its Tesla solar panels spontaneously ignited and said Tesla solar energy systems went up in flames at an Amazon warehouse in Redlands, California last June. Now, Amazon has stated that it has no further plans to buy solar energy systems from Tesla.
> 
> This has *predictably led to a deluge of homeowners filing lawsuits and questioning the safety of their installation*, according to Bloomberg.
> 
> It has also highlighted stories like David Burek's, who *noticed "charred wood and a burning smell in his attic, near his young sons' bedroom"* last year. After he went up on his roof, he noticed a "melted connector wire" from the solar panels installed on his house. Firefighters would later tell him that flames had burned through his shingles, the roof _and _a support beam. Burek got lucky when rain put the fire out for him.¹



The  only solution, if you want to stay here, is sue the Hell out of the Building Departments that enforce these Communist laws, all of my friends are leaving this corrupt state, Tesla blames the fires on incompetent labor forces, of course our labor forces are incompetent, they are over 90% illegals now, so the liability rests of the stupid inspectors who sign their crap off. 

¹ https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019...ersy-unearths-new-fire-claims-lawsuits-safety


----------



## classicT (Aug 30, 2019)

conarb said:


> This with all the fires on WalMart and Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Total loss for words.... your opinions are so.... I gotta just move on.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 30, 2019)

Bet he loves "T" too (smiling).


----------



## conarb (Aug 30, 2019)

Did you civil servants read the article about Wal Mart and Amazon discontinuing the panels because of fire?


----------



## classicT (Aug 30, 2019)

conarb said:


> Did you civil servants read the article about Wal Mart and Amazon discontinuing the panels because of fire?


Yup... sounds like the panels were faulty  ... or were installed poorly by a contractor.


----------



## conarb (Aug 30, 2019)

Ty J. said:


> Yup... sounds like the panels were faulty  ... or were installed poorly by a contractor.



If you read further you'd have seen that Tesla claimed that they can't get competent labor to install them, if that's the case then it's the inspectors faults for approving them. Bet those faulty connections wouldn't have gotten by our Tiger.


----------



## ICE (Sep 1, 2019)

conarb said:


> Bet those faulty connections wouldn't have gotten by our Tiger.



Solar City has a dossier with my name on it.

They couldn't hire competent help and they did it anyway.  That pretty much sums up the solar industry.

The truth conarb is that we are allowed to perform just one inspection.....a final inspection.  There's not much to be seen when it is under an array.  We found many deficiencies when we were allowed to perform a rough inspection of the racking.  And that is why the State Legislature said "no more".

Several years ago there was a push to let the contractors self certify and take us out of the equation altogether.  Now there is a push to perform virtual solar inspections.   Hooty hoo....I might get to work from home.


----------



## classicT (Sep 3, 2019)

conarb said:


> If you read further you'd have seen that Tesla claimed that they can't get competent labor to install them, if that's the case then it's the inspectors faults for approving them. Bet those faulty connections wouldn't have gotten by our Tiger.


Hmm, not sure that is how it works.

I read the article thoroughly. Still not sure that you have a grip on reality.

Company XYZ.... hey, I know we cant hire installers that have a clue what they are doing without paying decently, so lets hire this minimum wage guy and blame an inspector if it all goes south.

You agree and support that Conarb? I thought you were proud to be a contractor? Guess the bottom dollar is all that matters to contractors then...

Ultimately the issues lie with the manufacturer and the installer. If the installer were to raise their wages high enough, they could have journeyman electrician installers on every job. Yes, installation prices would sky rocket, but lets all be real, solar is a farce unless done on a mass scale. These private systems will never produce enough energy to offset the energy expended during production of the raw materials and production of the final product.


----------

